# New Brother



## jamhntr (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello all Brethren.  In the process of making my way through the degrees and learning my esoteric work.  Looking forward to learning the work and have enjoyed meeting so many good men who are striving to make themselves better.  Also looking forward to a long and fruitful association with our great fraternity.

Alex 
E.A.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to MoT Brother Alex!!


----------



## JTM (Jun 13, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm new here also, welcome!

-Ashton


----------



## Casey (Jun 18, 2010)

welcome brother


----------



## Joey (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Benton (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome brother! I'm also an EA (soon to be FC), and I've found these boards very informative throughout the process. Hope you'd enjoyed your journey so far - I know I certainly have!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Jul 2, 2010)

welcome amigo


----------

